# Beware of DE sheep skin roller



## Softy (Jul 19, 2009)

Dunn Edward brand seem to lasted about 1 or 2 job and then the fur starting to fall apart. I think the glue that they use is defective and may be that's why its on sale every month.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

I try to stay away from DE all together - Never had any luck with them fookers. 

Pat


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I use 2 & 1/4" core from derma roller. I need to post a pic of one. Been using them for going on 12 years. 

I have experienced and have heard others around me having the same problem with the SW lambs wool standard covers.


----------



## Softy (Jul 19, 2009)

Workaholic said:


> I use 2 & 1/4" core from derma roller. I need to post a pic of one. Been using them for going on 12 years.
> 
> I have experienced and have heard others around me having the same problem with the SW lambs wool standard covers.



It possible that's the same thing my helper has been using. He has it for over 5 yrs and still works great. It's so big sometime I use it to wipe the dust. Where do they sell this thing? I don't like it as much because it splatter the paint too much but it's more economical compared to Purdy synthetic.


----------



## Softy (Jul 19, 2009)

PatsPainting said:


> I try to stay away from DE all together - Never had any luck with them fookers.
> 
> Pat


DE seem to build the business portal around major corporation and you're just being j..lous :whistling2: They do have one heckuva exterior paint though.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Softy said:


> It possible that's the same thing my helper has been using. He has it for over 5 yrs and still works great. It's so big sometime I use it to wipe the dust. Where do they sell this thing? I don't like it as much because it splatter the paint too much but it's more economical compared to Purdy synthetic.


I am doubtful because even though I used to be able to buy them locally the last order I had to buy a case at a time at 15. something per and it was special order. I will post a pic.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Softy said:


> DE seem to build the business portal around major corporation and you're just being j..lous :whistling2: They do have one heckuva exterior paint though.


Personally I think their paint is garbage - every house I do that was done prior with DE I have to add a few more days to sand. 

24 hour color matches, then they only guarantee 90%. When I did use them in the past they could not even match their own colors. It was real frustrating. Also not a fan of a guy wearing a tie taking my orders. Plus they moved their corp to Arizona. I prefer to support local.

Pat


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

And its the only paint vendor that has asked me to take a #


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Softy said:


> It possible that's the same thing my helper has been using. He has it for over 5 yrs and still works great. It's so big sometime I use it to wipe the dust. Where do they sell this thing? I don't like it as much because it splatter the paint too much but it's more economical compared to Purdy synthetic.


I started a thread for them. 
http://www.painttalk.com/f2/2-1-4-roller-covers-frames-16101/

Let me know if they are the same.


----------



## Softy (Jul 19, 2009)

Workaholic said:


> I started a thread for them.
> http://www.painttalk.com/f2/2-1-4-roller-covers-frames-16101/
> 
> Let me know if they are the same.


No, it use the standard frame but it has like over 2" nap. He can do about 1/2 the wall in a single dip. Hey, you got ta give me commission for starting this thread. Wont you?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Softy said:


> No, it use the standard frame but it has like over 2" nap. He can do about 1/2 the wall in a single dip. Hey, you got ta give me commission for starting this thread. Wont you?


lol sure we will split the profits, will probably tally into you owing me. 

The ones in my thread hold 3X the paint of a normal roller of the same nap.


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

I never had to take a number at DE...nor did I ever see a number dispenser at any of the ones I shoped at.....

what someone wears to mix my paint is not essential, but I like the look of a more professional/dressy look.....who would you think runs a better business in painting-the crew wearing cut off jeans frayed and torn or the crisp whites? I've worn both.

at Frazee, you had to take a number-but I find that was a comfort factor because the store was crawling with contractors in the early am hours.....no one would be able to keep it straight as to "who is next", and if you are like myself......usually the next guy takes my place
I mean this in fun today.(but not on that day)

I like a variety of products. I found in my experiences that the Perma series worked very well on exteriors.....could go back to same house many, many years(5plus) later and it looked like it was just painted. Sprayed over wrought iron and it never rusted thru the paint....

color matching is a science/art and not everyone is gifted, including the computer, now.


----------

